# Who says...



## Domski (Feb 2, 2009)

...the British go to pieces at the first sign of snow.

My boss just came round and told us we we're all to finish what we're doing and go home.

The question now is whether to risk it and head for the nearest boozer or be sensible and go home and make snow men???

Dom


----------



## Colin Legg (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't even make it into work today.... trains and buses were cancelled and I'm not driving from Kent into the City! I think you should go to the pub and congratulate yourself on a fine effort...


----------



## VoG (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't even attempt to get to work (a 40 mile drive for me). We had about 6 inches of snow overnight and its still snowing. My daughter couldn't get into central London due to disruption on the tube (and earlier NO London buses were operating).

Ho hum


----------



## Domski (Feb 2, 2009)

As soon as they announced it the sky cleared and the sun came out. I'd best get off soon before they change their minds.

Everything is fine up here at the moment, 4-5 inches of snow this morning but I don't rush to get to work on a Monday anyway so was in normal time (10:30am).

They do reckon it'll hit later on though.

Dom


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 2, 2009)

I had to drive to Heathrow this morning (6 am).  30MPH along the M3 and M25 so very slow moving.  I usually travel to work on my motorbike but I think I might give it a skip tomorrow


----------



## Patience (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I walked through the tundra that was formerly known as Walthamstow to get the tube, and got in on time. No real problmes there. But barely anyone else made it in, and the few who did are going in 10 minutes. I am certainly more worried about getting home than I was about getting in - much harder when every one is trying to get out.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 2, 2009)

I wanted to stay at home today and make snowmen with my son (it's the first proper snow we've had since he's been old enough to appreciate it) but my husband wouldn't let me.  Sadly, all the roads to work were well-gritted, so I had no real excuse!


----------



## riaz (Feb 2, 2009)

We woke up to a whiteout (and not forecast, unusually).  Spent half an hour cleaning the sidewalk (compulsory here in front of your own house, otherwise any accidents due to your non cleaning are deemed your responsibility), crawled into work half an hour late to find half the staff missing.  Three hours later, temperature is up, sun is shining, snow is practically gone or turned to slush.  Shouldn't have bothered cleaning the sidewalk.

And no going home early either, everything appears to be running normally 

(I'm in Luxembourg, btw)


----------



## Long Nose (Feb 2, 2009)

Just another winter in the former North West Territory (AKA Indiana), we were pounded by 6 inches of snow that decided not to melt and then just blew around drifting as it liked, and mostly onto my lane.  

I had my landscaper plow me out twice in one day, and once more the next day.  So, I bought a snow blower, 2 stage, this weekend and spent lots of time getting to know it better.  We have a 400 ft lane and 1/2 acre pond to clear.  I can tell you I am sore this morning.  I didn't even bother to go ice skating.


----------



## Oaktree (Feb 2, 2009)

I like how Domski started this thread with 





> Who says... ...the British go to pieces at the first sign of snow.


and there were follow up posts of:
"I didn't even make it into work today..."
"I didn't even attempt to get to work..."
"...barely anyone else made it in..."
"...crawled into work half an hour late to find half the staff missing..."

I don't think this is an unfounded rumor, Domski 

If NateO took off every time it snowed in Minnesota, he'd have about 8 months of vaca each year.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 2, 2009)

Oaktree said:


> ...If NateO took off every time it snowed in Minnesota...


LOL I've been waitin' ta see if Nate was gonna show up and start crackin' wise. I gotta figure less'n 3" of snow wouldn't even catch his attention. 


Oaktree said:


> ...he'd have about 8 months of vaca each year.


Obviously, Matt is not a Spanish speaker...


----------



## Oaktree (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, someone's gotta look after Daisy in the winter...similar theme.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 2, 2009)

Daisy can come back to the 'ol homestead if'n she wants.  It's 70 and sunny here.  Too bad we're in the middle of a 2-year drought though...


----------



## Norie (Feb 2, 2009)

Thought - hey I'll nip out for the paper, the roads should be deserted and I don't mind driving in snow.

Boy was I wrong, the roads were mobbed, not gritted and everybody seemed to be driving like Sunday drivers.

Anyways, finally made it to the newsagent, got my paper and then goto home.

That is after almost an hour, on a journey that should take at most 5 minutes, making some detours and almost running out of diesel.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 2, 2009)

Norie said:


> ...I don't mind driving in snow...the roads were mobbed, not gritted ...


I shouldn't have thought that this would be surprising, Norie. I would not have expected that they'd have so much as a snow shovel in Yaren, much less the salt or sand trucks needed to grit down roads.


----------



## lenze (Feb 2, 2009)

> If NateO took off every time it snowed in Minnesota, he'd have about 8 months of vaca each year.



Not to mention Montana!!!
True story!! Seveal years ago I did a consult for a firm and the President and I had to fly to Washington, DC for a conference (Important conference). We flew in Sunday evening and that night it snowed. We were awakened early Monday with a phone call saying because of the snow (3"), the meeting would be held via conference call from our hotel rooms. The guy I was with just said, we could of done this from home. WHAT WIMPS!!

lenze


----------



## Norie (Feb 2, 2009)

Greg

We've got plenty of snow-shovels, in fact it's part of our constitution that every freeman (we changed that to 'person') wield one.


----------



## Angie1313 (Feb 2, 2009)

You can borrow my shovel if you like but you have to clean up in front of my place first!


----------



## Joe4 (Feb 2, 2009)

We had a 10 inch snowfall last Thursday.  It took me 12 minutes to drive to work instead of 10.

But we're used to that kind of stuff up here in New York by the Great Lakes (as are the people in Minnesota, Montana, Chicago, Canada, etc)...


----------



## Domski (Feb 2, 2009)

If we do get the 10 inches that is forecast tonight I'm getting up early and snowboarding down the hill from my house. Might get a few scratches but it needs a service before I go away later this month and I've been waiting to give it a go since I moved in!!!


----------



## Norie (Feb 2, 2009)

I just saw a member of the rare species road gritter, if that's the correct term.

Thought I'd pop out for a pint, mind you the conditions underfoot made a 5-minute journey into a 15-minute one.

But it was kind of worth it.

Nice pint, warm pub, got a chance to read the paper in peace and the sighting of the elusive gritter brought hope for the future.

Mind you the journey back was only slightly better - the rain was getting rid of the snow.

Just can't wait to tomorrow - might need to dig out the old hockey skates if the temperature predictions are right.


----------

